# Chris o'keefe & race across america 2014



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

CHRIS O’KEEFE: “How could you not want to do this? Who wouldn’t want to ride across our country?”
*








858 MILES TO GO: Chris O’Keefe did the Race Across The West in 2012. Getting to ride alongside 2012 RAW winner Dani Wyss and the other riders doing RAAM helped ’Keefe’s decision to take the next step up.*
Christopher O’Keefe is not going to win RAAM 2014. He’s also not going to be one of those riders who return to RAAM year after year, “This is a one-shot deal for me,” he’s said. What the 47 year old Mountain View, California resident will do is arrive in Oceanside with an enthusiasm for RAAM as big as anyone has ever possessed, and he and his crew will have the time of their lives during his trek to Annapolis.
“For me it’s the ultimate indulgence,” he revealed in a recent phone chat, “People that don’t get it don’t understand that this is going to be fun. I know that it’s not going to be all fun seven days in; but for me I’m like a kid in a candy store right now. How could you not want to do this? Who wouldn’t want to ride across our country? We’re lucky enough that our country is big and cool enough to want to ride across it. It seems so obvious to me. As soon as I started riding I got the RAAM bug, I’d seen all of the videos, Wide World of Sports, was reading all about it. It was always in the back of my mind that I should do this.”

FOR THE REST OF THIS STORY FOLLOW THIS LINK: CHRIS O?KEEFE: ?How could you not want to do this? Who wouldn?t want to ride across our country??


----------

